# Prize Suggestions for Golf 4 Goldens!!!



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll have to think on this one a little....

Golf Shoes
A trip to visit....ME!!  
I'll think of others I'm sure.

Another thought I had was, how about monogrammed golf balls for all the people playing? You could probably get some with Ryleys Run and Golf4Goldens on them....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'll have to think on this one a little....
> 
> Golf Shoes
> A trip to visit....ME!!
> ...


Your too funny Jeremy and I love it. 
The goody bag is going to include a box of golf balls with the Golf 4 Goldens logo on it and a package of tees and markers with RYleys Run logo on it and a golf towel with the G4G and water bottle with the logo. Also, Nutro is giving us tshirts to stick in there with their logo and golden retrievers on the back. So we are covered there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Would the Golf Course donate a one year membership? :uhoh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Would the Golf Course donate a one year membership? :uhoh:


They are not a country club Kim. They are a public golf course so there really is no membership. But it is a thought for some country clubs out your way. I should ask Lisa if she wants me to contact some or if they have already. Maybe one of them would. It would be a great bidding item for sure.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Maybe you could give that big club Steve just bought away. I could trip him up and a couple of others could hold him down until he donates it.

Hooch <---when do I have to have my money in by???? I am sending it this time whether I get to come or not


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Maybe you could give that big club Steve just bought away. I could trip him up and a couple of others could hold him down until he donates it.
> 
> Hooch <---when do I have to have my money in by???? I am sending it this time whether I get to come or not


September 29 is the last day for registrations. I am sure Steve would put up a good fight for that club. I dont see him giving it up very easily.LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is mighty proud of that thing. Might be easier to auction him off.

Hooch


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> They are not a country club Kim. They are a public golf course so there really is no membership. But it is a thought for some country clubs out your way. I should ask Lisa if she wants me to contact some or if they have already. Maybe one of them would. It would be a great bidding item for sure.


 
The two clubs we belong to are private but you have to be "sponsored" and then voted on to get in. I don't think they can give away a membership.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> The two clubs we belong to are private but you have to be "sponsored" and then voted on to get in. I don't think they can give away a membership.


Wolfert's Roost here is the same way but they donate a yearly membership to the Cystic Fibrosis tournament every year. So you never know. That is the same way that you have to be voted in. Its amazing.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

So what was the outcome?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How 'bout a golf trip ........ Myrtle Beach, Pebble Beach, somewhere in between ???? Lessons with a well known pro?? SMaller ideas...... booze, gift certs to Golfsmith or Edwin Watts or some similar golf shop.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

CRUD---------just saw how really old this thread was ! DUH


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not to worry, they're having another Golf4Goldens for Sunshine in 2008.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What about another "Ryley's Run"?
Where is Donna?
She is missed!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There will be another Riley's Run also. I think they are updating their pages now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Judi said:


> What about another "Ryley's Run"?
> Where is Donna?
> She is missed!


I miss Donna very much she was a good help to me when i lost Sadie i wish she would come back to the site.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ryley's Run, Golf4Goldens, etc. are planned and posted on the website - Ryley's Run All the results from last years events are there as well. I think the golf tournament was moved back a week for 2008 - they're trying to freeze my as* in the new kilt I'll be ordering!! New kilt for each year ya know--don't wanna be outdated.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Since everyone always seems to have so much fun at this the past few years some of us from the south have decided to attend. Thanks Steve for the update page. Looks like it will be another fun year.

Also, anyone who needs a ride from the Florida, Georgia area let us know. We will be driving up in an SUV with at least 2 dogs but have room for 1 or 2 more. Can't wait to meet everyone!:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Ryley's Run, Golf4Goldens, etc. are planned and posted on the website - Ryley's Run All the results from last years events are there as well. I think the golf tournament was moved back a week for 2008 - they're trying to freeze my as* in the new kilt I'll be ordering!! New kilt for each year ya know--don't wanna be outdated.


 
Now, if we could just get Hooch in some knickers (ala Payne Stewart ) !!!!!! You have to admit, it's better than the open hospital gown look !


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Now, if we could just get Hooch in some knickers (ala Payne Stewart ) !!!!!! You have to admit, it's better than the open hospital gown look !


OMG---that vision would burn the retinas outta your eyes


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

for the fund raising you could have a calcutta. Also get donations and have an auction. Use a couple of items from the donations as your prizes. See if you can find someone connected to the pro sports teams in the area. They go great in an auction.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

A canoe
an electrical scooter!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi,

The event is over and everything went very, very well. Thank you for your input though!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd suggest we give away kazoos. (just being a trouble maker  )


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Just wondering, are there event T-shirts available for purchase?

~Jackie


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

In our Golf Fore Goldens golf tournaments we have taken the money (our kickback per player) and split them into gift certificates. The credit was usually around $5.00 a player. With the gift certificates if the golfers were local they could use it for future play, if not they were able to use it in the pro shop before they left the tournament that day. We also gave the 1st and 2nd place teams a trophy from Bradford Exchange. I had a friend who does woodworking take one of the logo balls from HBGRR (could be a logo ball from the club too) and put a screw through the wood and attach a ball on the right side where there is free space.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> In our Golf Fore Goldens golf tournaments we have taken the money (our kickback per player) and split them into gift certificates. The credit was usually around $5.00 a player. With the gift certificates if the golfers were local they could use it for future play, if not they were able to use it in the pro shop before they left the tournament that day. We also gave the 1st and 2nd place teams a trophy from Bradford Exchange. I had a friend who does woodworking take one of the logo balls from HBGRR (could be a logo ball from the club too) and put a screw through the wood and attach a ball on the right side where there is free space.


There is a great idea!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cool. I agree.


----------

